# Hammer curl vs. Bicep curl



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I find hammer far easier and do them a lot more than bicep, can also do more and heavier. If im trying to enlarge my forearms and my biceps is there a recomended combo? Like are both equally as good or do most people do more normal curls over hammer or vice versa..? Just wondering


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

with out getting too in to it, basically hammer curls will hit the outer part of the bicep a little more and bar curls or ez bar curls hits the belly of the bicep. do both, alternate what you do 1st tho. i think bar then hammer is best imo


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

I do both, hits the bi from different angles.


----------

